# LFTS 11/12/16



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

17 degrees near Lovells. That should get the deer moving this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Had some good chasing yesterday by a 5 pt hoping for the 8 pt on camera should be a prime morning burr


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Headed out in Oakland County. Good luck all. Nice and cold out.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Going to be a beautiful cold morning. Hunting property in Ingham. Saw a booner I don't have on camera cross the cut corn at 10 yesterday. 
Problem 1 already scared deer away when letting the dogs out. 
Problem 2 is all the standing corn through the neighbors woods that the deer have gravitated to. 
Hopefully something passes by that's worthy of filling my freezer. 
Good luck stay warm


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Headed out in Arenac county. Up for the next ten days. Good luck all.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This should be a great morning let's hope they cooperate 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

In the tree in St Clair County cold and crisp with a light breeze in my face. Seems like a good morning to be where I'm at. Good luck


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

Drinking coffee and catching up on things before heading off to work. Good luck to those afield today.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Headed out shortly. Saw 2 bucks yesterday morning. It is even colder today - 24 degrees.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Had a good buck crossing the field last night. Snort wheezed at him he postured and started coming my way..... until..... my neighbor decided to walk his 10 acres, check his tree stands, set up a ground blind, at 5:30 last night. Got to love Hunting season, have no idea where that buck went.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol thought I only had neighbors who did that


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

First time out all year yesterday. Sat from 1 - dark, saw a nice 8 come through the swamp around 3 at 60 yards. Couldn't get him my way. Hopefully he's still in the area this morning. Good luck, big ones may be on their feet this morning.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Think I needed another layer. Crispy cold. Slooow yesterday, this should get them moving.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Morning folks, been awhile since posting here but have been lurking. Oh what a great day. Just got into stand. A little late due to my daughter giving us a new grandson "Jameson" at 3:10 am. 7lbs 1oz. Everyone doing fine. Life is good.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

hbt said:


> Morning folks, been awhile since posting here but have been lurking. Oh what a great day. Just got into stand. A little late due to my daughter giving us a new grandson "Jameson" at 3:10 am. 7lbs 1oz. Everyone doing fine. Life is good.



You sure are a trooper you probably didn't sleep did you.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

hbt said:


> Morning folks, been awhile since posting here but have been lurking. Oh what a great day. Just got into stand. A little late due to my daughter giving us a new grandson "Jameson" at 3:10 am. 7lbs 1oz. Everyone doing fine. Life is good.


How about dropping one for Jameson today?!?!? Git R Dun


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful morning, calm and 24 degrees.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

all strapped in and ready for a good morning. Farmer tgru mw,a curve and plowed under the 10 acre of crp next 2 this stand . 
Good luck all...should be,a good one....


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well it's crisp and great morning. frost everywhere. Two fawns are 25 yards away at the corn feeder. I'm gunna turn the heat up as it only 66 in the blind. To Dang cold for me in here


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good luck everyone out in mecosta


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

hbt said:


> Morning folks, been awhile since posting here but have been lurking. Oh what a great day. Just got into stand. A little late due to my daughter giving us a new grandson "Jameson" at 3:10 am. 7lbs 1oz. Everyone doing fine. Life is good.


Congrats on the new addition to your family


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac. Beautiful morning. Good luck today all.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

25° and calm here in Branch, was like walking on corn flakes, so calm it seemed like I was making a ton of noise going up in the climber, good news is I have only dropped my gloves 1 time all year, just happens to be the coldest day thus far, good luck and my the flight of your arrow be true !!!! 
Flight


----------



## PerchEyeLvr (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck out there folks! Got this guy last night. 2nd sit of the year and came out within 45 minutes! Couldn't resist the bleat/grunt combo! Double lunged him and went about 20 yards into the corn. But boy am I sore from that drag out lol. Shoot straight folks!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Bumped a pair nor far from the truck this morning one must have been a buck cause he stunk! Just had a buck come by at 70yds didn't want anything to do with calling. Get morning!


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

PerchEyeLvr said:


> Good luck out there folks! Got this guy last night. 2nd sit of the year and came out within 45 minutes! Couldn't resist the bleat/grunt combo! Double lunged him and went about 20 yards into the corn. But boy am I sore from that drag out lol. Shoot straight folks!
> View attachment 233393


Congrats on the nice buck!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

PerchEyeLvr said:


> Good luck out there folks! Got this guy last night. 2nd sit of the year and came out within 45 minutes! Couldn't resist the bleat/grunt combo! Double lunged him and went about 20 yards into the corn. But boy am I sore from that drag out lol. Shoot straight folks!
> View attachment 233393


Congrats in a nice deer!!!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Butts killing me already in Van Buren county


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just pulled in my first buck using a doe decoy. Was pretty exciting to see it work. Too bad it wasn't a shooter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Two small bucks so far. Absolutely perfect this morning.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Out in Ottawa county just had a black bear move through, and man is it nippy this morn


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Was a nice crisp 19 degrees when I left my vehicle for the walk to the tree. Little crunchy here in Osceola county. No deer yet.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

One doe so far in Jackson County


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Just had 3 nice does come thru but a little far out of my comfort shooting zone. Was hoping for a buck to follow, but nope.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning so far. First deer I saw was a shooter buck but he skirted me just out of range. Then I saw another 2 year old 8 that I would prob shoot if I had an opportunity. Then a small 2 pt one horn and a doe. All just cruising through. None in range.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Arrows away.


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

Pretty disappointing in hillsdale so far. Two young bucks so far, been waiting for this weather all year thought it would be best morning of year! Hopefully they pick up and get moving this morning. Good licknalll


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Two unidentified deer running followed by a darn yote!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

toppm said:


> Butts killing me already in Van Buren county


I feel ya. Keep forgetting to take my wallet out of my back pocket and it's an act of congress to get it once I'm strapped in. Right cheek is dang sore.

2 spikes and a doe with twins so far


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

dewy6068 said:


> Getting ready to drive (5min drive) to the farm in Barry County. Going to have to get the cold weather clothes out this morning for the first time all season. Hope the deer read the script this morning! Should be a good one. Prepping for an all day sit if needed! Good luck everyone!!


Yesterday was the first day I saw any rut activity in Barry county, this cold should help! Good luck today! I have to sit this weekend out due to the wife thinking I need to be home with the family before I head back out Sunday nite lol. I'll be living through you guys on lfts!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Only one yote so far to bad he spotted me as I was pulling back and bolted


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

5 does so far.


----------



## kbreal15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful morning in the swamp. 4 does so far. Pushed the big boy last night leaving. Working the opposite side this morning. Get em guys!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck all. I won't be able to get out until sunday night, but i can't complain. I am off work until the 28th and plan on hunting a lot


----------



## Macchina (Oct 17, 2016)

Freezing in my stand but happier than ever to be out here in Lake County! beautiful morning.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Great blood at impact


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Let a decent 8 walk and 5 does so far , buddy of mine shot a nice 10 in nw12 this morning


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

bkglad said:


> You sure are a trooper you probably didn't sleep
> 
> Sleep is overrated at times. Only a small 6pt so far here.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Stick Slingur said:


> Great blood at impact
> View attachment 233395


Nice. You can't help but love that. Looking forward to the picture. 

Sitting in the kitchen having coffee and 7 does just came through the back yard. A minute later a young buck came flying in and busted them up like a covey of quail. There were flags going everywhere LOL!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Just pulled in my first buck using a doe decoy. Was pretty exciting to see it work. Too bad it wasn't a shooter
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Next one will be.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Doe and fawn so far. Went down wind of me and crossed my track coming in. Had no idea I was around. Now where is the big boy?


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Just a spike so far. Maybe 3 inch tines. Weres your daddy


----------



## DougQPR (Nov 6, 2016)

Spooked 4 does and a buck getting into my blind in Clinton County
Had a 6pt stroll by just out of range


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Easy tracking for sure tough part getting him up here out of here


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job Stick!

A fox, an owl and a 6 pt so far for me.


----------



## corbin1101 (Oct 20, 2016)

2 small bucks scrappin that's it this morning


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

2 doe and 2 fawns about 10 min ago. 2 of them decided I needed some live bait so there is a doe and fawn bedded only 53 yds from me. Hoping that shooter buck I saw earlier comes back to check them out giving me a shot!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Nice buck Stick!
Just Had a nice 8 at 5 yds behind me. Got tangled up in my tether trying to turn around for a shot.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

It's been nonstop since daylight. Atleast 4 bucks chasing does everywhere. One shooter but no shots


----------



## corbin1101 (Oct 20, 2016)

They are definitely in there Feet. Another small one came by. Waitin for the big bucks


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

aph said:


> But what a blessing it is see that buck up close to begin with... and you know he's in the area!


Very true!


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Kids a sleep. We have seen 8 doe and 5 toms so far in Livingston Co... waiting for a big one. So I can wake her up. Lol. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Large 10 pt bedded down with a doe at 200 yds. May be a long afternoon.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Had deer near my stand when I was coming in. I could hear them. I waited 10 minutes for them to leave but they didn't do I bumped them. right call or should I have waited? this was about 40 minutes until first light


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

BBD baby! Happened about 7:55 am. 11 point with split brow tines!


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

Slats said:


> Large 10 pt bedded down with a doe at 200 yds. May be a long afternoon.


put the wind in your face an stalk,there love sick dumb


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Welp I had a big bodied deer walk past in the dark, and then a button buck milled around me from 8:30-9:30. At one point, he stole an ear of corn from a squirrel and the squirrel was pretty upset. It was pretty comical to watch. Still a great morning to be out!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Walleyze247 said:


> BBD baby! Happened about 7:55 am. 11 point with split brow tines!


Congrats! He's a brute!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


> The waterhole has been a big hit today.


Mine is froze over.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Just had the biggest buck I've ever seen at 60 yards. Only to turn opposite of me and walk away. A little bit sick to my stomach


Ouch.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> Mine is froze over.


The deer just stomped though the skim ice. I have watched them do this several times now. Pretty cool.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Walleyze247 said:


> BBD baby! Happened about 7:55 am. 11 point with split brow tines!


Yikes! Wide load on that rascal.
Did you shake before , or after , or both? l.o.l..
Congrats on a doozie.


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Had 20 hens coming through... then a buck with 8 does running hard from the area of a subdivision... must have been spooked.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

A young wide six point just snuck through my opening.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

This morning was maybe my best sit of season . saw 10 total.4 bucks.
Big 8 pt skirted me at 40yds,about 10yds too far for me.
Next buck was a 3pt that chased a doe and 3 fawns to 15 yds they all got pass.
Then a 4 pt cruising the field.
Last buck was a perfect 6pt dark rack tall tines and about 14" wide.he was following way behind a doe that ran through few minutes before.he got to 15 yds where the 3 pt and doe were and got confused and paced back in forth teasing me,he also got the pass.
Great morning!


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Had two 2.5's within 10 yards this morning. In 2 more years they will be brutes! Got down shortly after 11:30 when I saw the 3rd large limb of the morning come crashing down. Extremely windy in the NW lower today!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Getting ready to head out in Livingston. 
I'll probably shoot something tonight,seeing as I hunt the edge of a swamp and forgot my boots :lol:


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Last sit in Isabella before headed to iosco for rifle. Didn't see anything this morning. Had two six pts chasing last night, hoping to see mr big tonight. Not sure about anyone else, but I'm done with this wind.


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting ready to head out for the first sit in almost a week. Not impressed on going out after listening to the neighbor shoot none stop for 2hrs. Unreal that you would sight in a gun during the prerut inside the woods that he will be hunting come Tuesday. Other than having a long weekend for hunting I can't wait till nov 25 th when I'm sitting in a stand waiting for a mid west giant


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Out in washtenaw cty. Good sign on my way in. Good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been on stand for about 45 minutes for my last bow hunt of the year, I bought a new bow and wanted to test it out bad but never had the right deer in front of me to harvest, not totally against shooting a doe tonight but I have pretty much mailed it in for the season, just going to kick back and enjoy tonight, Good luck everyone !
Flight


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My last sit of the season.


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Why???


Steve said:


> My last sit of the season.


yyyyyy


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Back at it in Hillsdale. Lots of corn coming down today. Saw a few youngs bucks in the bean field this morning...slow day.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been on stand all day. Had a very good morning with lots of movement, but my hopes aren't very high for this evening. My stands are all in the field edges of corn fields. The farmer is cutting the corn right now but there is just a lot of movement around which I don't think the deer will gravitate towards. I had 2 deer bedded 53 yds from me this morning when they fired up the combine and they bolted on a full tilt run away from the combine. I'm going to stick it out but I'm not expecting to see much...


----------



## Kdub (Dec 28, 2013)

Just held in a sneeze- think I may have ruptured my spleen. Also, I think I peed a little.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I was in my stand when they were cutting corn a couple weeks ago. The semi they were dumping in was parked 50 yds from me and I thought the same as you. Ended having 3 bucks come by.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Skibum said:


> I was in my stand when they were cutting corn a couple weeks ago. The semi they were dumping in was parked 50 yds from me and I thought the same as you. Ended having 3 bucks come by.


Thanks for the encouragement! I was surprised when the doe bolted this morning from the combine...time will tell!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

If anything is moving tonight, it will probably be on the state land I'm on because it sounds like WW3 on the surrounding private land.


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Hoping this wind dies down for the night soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Back at it in Barry County. Nice night, finally can feel my hands again. Good


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I'm over this wind. You can sure tell rifle season is here camps popping up everywhere and the non stop shooting going on. Don't have much hope for tonight


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Two shooters just got drinks out of the water hole in the last 10 minutes. Since 8 this morning I have had deer in sight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

If they started up the equipment next door to finish up that field I would do the 100 acre dash to get there, deer don't mind that at all, I was sitting in a stand one year on nov 15th and they were cutting the field I was looking into, at one point there was 19 deer running back and forth around the combine to stay in the corn, there was a huge 9 pt in there that was running out of rows to hide in, then came dinner time and they stopped for the night, just my luck ! 
Flight


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Back at in Isabella County. A little windy but I have high hopes given all the activity from this morning. 5 bucks (2 shooters) and 5 does. The shooters were 150yd + but wereally looking for a mate.
Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Checking in from jackson county, slow morning but evening is usually better where I hunt


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

Wind isn't bothering them here. I've seen two bucks searching since 2:30. Tonight is the night.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm up in Barry. Good luck all


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

My wife just passed a small spike. Looking for something bigger for her first buck she said, lol

4th deer ive saw since 1pm


----------



## cornfield killer (Nov 1, 2011)

On stand in North Adams


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thought I would post another pic or three! Good luck, shoot true.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Walleyze247 said:


> Thought I would post another pic or three! Good luck, shoot true.


Truly a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Walleyze247 said:


> Thought I would post another pic or three! Good luck, shoot true.


Awesome buck! Congrats and thanks for sharing. Keeps some of us motivated and thinking it might be our turn eventually.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Last light. Lets get 'em!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Walleyze247 said:


> Thought I would post another pic or three! Good luck, shoot true.


Smile man! That's a beautiful buck. Nice job.


----------



## Macchina (Oct 17, 2016)

Skunked in Lake County. This wind is terrible. Beautiful sunset though...


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

9 does and a 4 pt today. Looking at this moon....I think I will be sleeping in tommorow morning.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

3 does at 4pm, about 10 deer at dark. what do you do when they won't leave and it's dark? had to get down eventually


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

aacosta said:


> 3 does at 4pm, about 10 deer at dark. what do you do when they won't leave and it's dark? had to get down eventually


Howl like a coyote. Or you can download a dog barking or coyote howl in your phone.


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

aacosta said:


> 3 does at 4pm, about 10 deer at dark. what do you do when they won't leave and it's dark? had to get down eventually


laser pointer


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Skibum, I still have a permanent grin on my face today.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, as I suspected I didn't see any deer after 10 am today once the combine started working. I decided I'm heading up to deer camp tonight to bow hunt a couple days before the rifles come out. Going to be a late night...


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Small doe came out to check out my decoy .


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

RMH said:


> Out of range. That water is 100 yards.



Simple, use your 50 yard pin, the trick is to pull your bow back twice as hard.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Macchina beautiful pic.


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, as I suspected I didn't see any deer after 10 am today once the combine started working. I decided I'm heading up to deer camp tonight to bow hunt a couple days before the rifles come out. Going to be a late night...


Ruts going hard in Arenac county right now.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Locked and Nocked said:


> Had deer near my stand when I was coming in. I could hear them. I waited 10 minutes for them to leave but they didn't do I bumped them. right call or should I have waited? this was about 40 minutes until first light



Here is some good info

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mopB6hhDyak&t=208s


----------

